# Honda GX340



## J Dunton (Apr 22, 2010)

I have Dewalt generator w/ Honda GX340 engine. Machine only runs well when choke is fully engaged. Once machine is running and warm, if choke is backed off machine begins to sputter and stall. It runs great with choke fully engaged. Looking for advice on quick clean of carb or if a deeper clean is necessary. Also, wonder where a document detailing carburetor cleaning might be found. Thanks. Jim Hume, VA.


----------



## rotti1968 (Apr 26, 2009)

That carburetor will need a deep cleaning , if you search the forum you will find detailed info on cleaning the honda carburetors .


----------



## keb (May 26, 2010)

Pull carb. remove rubber gaskets,soak and clean the jet.It will run like new.


----------

